# Flower mantid just moulted



## StuartH (Jun 19, 2008)

Thought I would get some pics after its recent moult..tried some different lighting effects as well..


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 19, 2008)

wat a pretty mantis


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 19, 2008)

Great pictures!

It's a sub adult male if you didn't know


----------



## StuartH (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks Chris..cheers Matthew..had a feeling he was male B)


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 19, 2008)

lighting looks a little harsh..are your diffusing your flash?


----------



## StuartH (Jun 19, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> lighting looks a little harsh..are your diffusing your flash?


  No just playing...


----------



## StuartH (Jun 19, 2008)

What diffuser do you use?..I was going for a sto-fen...got any samples of your diffused images?


----------



## pedro92 (Jun 19, 2008)

Great Pics! Is it ocellata or wahlberghii


----------



## andy hood (Jun 20, 2008)

beautifull mantid and great pics


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

StuartH said:


> What diffuser do you use?..I was going for a sto-fen...got any samples of your diffused images?


what flash are you using..?


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 20, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Great Pics! Is it ocellata or wahlberghii


I think it's Wahlbergii.


----------



## StuartH (Jun 20, 2008)

I use a sb600 nikon speedlite,thinking of getting the sto-fen..cheers everyone else for the comments..


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

StuartH said:


> I use a sb600 nikon speedlite,thinking of getting the sto-fen..cheers everyone else for the comments..


sto-fen are ######..dont botther your be wasting your money..go for lumerqest mini soft box.trouble with sto-fen is the plastic is the same size as the flash head..what you need is a diffuser thats bigger than the end so the light gets evenly dispersed. http://www.lumiquest.com/lq951.htm


----------



## Al&Nathan (Jun 20, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Great pictures!It's a sub adult male if you didn't know


Please pardon my ignorance, but in general, how do you tell that is a male?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Please pardon my ignorance, but in general, how do you tell that is a male?

number of segments on its abdomen


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeah the best way with this species is to count the spines on the abdomen 5 spines for a female 6+ spines for a male.


----------



## StuartH (Jun 20, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> sto-fen are ######..dont botther your be wasting your money..go for lumerqest mini soft box.trouble with sto-fen is the plastic is the same size as the flash head..what you need is a diffuser thats bigger than the end so the light gets evenly dispersed. http://www.lumiquest.com/lq951.htm


Cheers for that mate.. I must admit had looked at the soft box but the sto-fen gets rave reviews..have you compared both side by side?

Do you use the lumiquest? By the way nice pic..does look a tad soft though..what macro lens do you use?


----------



## StuartH (Jun 22, 2008)

Well after Macro junkies comment I looked into the lumiquest and will deffo be getting next week..thought I would try using a bounce card to tame the flash some and quite pleased..its no softbox but it certainly helped..


----------



## libertine101 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great pics and a lovely mantis you have there


----------

